# HS520 problems



## dadsgt (Dec 14, 2016)

This thing is leaking oil like crazy. Ive had this thing for 7 years and no problems at all. So I changed the oil like every fall and the next day noticed some oil on the garage floor I assumed I just spilled some when adding the new oil...didn't use a funnel.

So we just had a blast of snow not long ago and machine worked fine but the next day again noticed another puddle of oli on the garage floor. Ok...must be something loose. Checked filler cap and drain plug ...all is tight. Took hood off and checked the inside filler cap...all tight. Started the machine visible no leaks ...engaged the auger no visible leaks. I try using machine under load and that when the problem starts . Blow a strip of snow and the motor starts to leak and it look like its coming from the top of the engine somewhere. 

Any Ideas...


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Was the machine tilted all the way back or front? If it was then the oil will get into the overhead valve area and leak out of the breather tube.


----------



## dadsgt (Dec 14, 2016)

JnC said:


> Was the machine tilted all the way back or front? If it was then the oil will get into the overhead valve area and leak out of the breather tube.



actually it was tilted so the handle was touching the garage floor...easier to access the front bolts for the hood. But after sitting awhile flat do u think the oil would have settled back into the motor???

Plus it was tilted when adding new oil...


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Maybe the vale cover on the head. You probably need to run it with out the upper cover, to figure this out. But I would take it to the quarter wash and clean it up good. So you can figure out the leak path.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

If it was tilted when you refilled the oil, perhaps it is overfilled....?


----------



## dadsgt (Dec 14, 2016)

Motor City said:


> Maybe the vale cover on the head. You probably need to run it with out the upper cover, to figure this out. But I would take it to the quarter wash and clean it up good. So you can figure out the leak path.


The cover is off now... Started it and didn't see any problems... I have to top it up with oil because now it is low. Seems weird that this motor would act up like this... These things are bullet proof... I must be missing something.....


----------



## dadsgt (Dec 14, 2016)

hsblowersfan said:


> If it was tilted when you refilled the oil, perhaps it is overfilled....?


No.. Not overfilled.. In fact a little under the bottom threads


----------



## dadsgt (Dec 14, 2016)

Silly question.... I don't remember if the drain plug is supposed to have a washer or a gasket


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

looks like there should be a gasket: OEM Parts


----------



## dadsgt (Dec 14, 2016)

Had it out yesterday with the cover off and was leaking oil quite a lot... But not from the drain plug. It was actually dripping from the inside of the back shroud. Tonite I took the back shroud off to get a better look at the back of engine and noticed that it might be leaking from the breather assembly... There is a hole in the assembly... Does anyone know if there is supposed to be a cap or a bolt in there??OEM Parts


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

Usually there''s just a tube from the breather, a PCV that captures fumes from the crankcase, and directs the excess oil splash over to the carburetor and into the throat of the carburetor so that it can be routinely burnt with your fuel.

Is that tube (made of some kind of oil resistant rubber) missing on your engine ?


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

I don't see a parts breakdown for that assy?


----------



## dadsgt (Dec 14, 2016)

Vermont007 said:


> Usually there''s just a tube from the breather, a PCV that captures fumes from the crankcase, and directs the excess oil splash over to the carburetor and into the throat of the carburetor so that it can be routinely burnt with your fuel.
> 
> Is that tube (made of some kind of oil resistant rubber) missing on your engine ?


I don't see any tube there.... But doesn't show a tube on the parts list.... I wish I could see a pic of the engine online... Couldn't find any


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

Is this similar to your Breather:

Honda Part 12355-ZL8-000, COVER, BREATHER | PartsTree.com

I don't see that Honda has the excess leading over to the Carburetor like B&S or Tecumseh.

Maybe the Sponge inside is just saturated and needs cleaning or replacement ?

This HS520 has a Type Code, or series A, AA, AAA, AS, and ASA following the 520, so you might want to verify which one you have, and focus on that to see if it has a Tube to the Air Cleaner or Carburetor ?


----------



## dadsgt (Dec 14, 2016)

Vermont007 said:


> Is this similar to your Breather:
> 
> Honda Part 12355-ZL8-000, COVER, BREATHER | PartsTree.com
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.. I found a Honda power equipment dealer close by and had the parts guy ask the mechanic.... He said there is supposed to be a tube attached to the breather valve assembly...he didn't mention if it was attached to the carb. 

He did mention the blower must have been tipped in a position to let oil in that area. 

Do you think I should take it off and clean it up??. Fat chance I'll find that tube in the driveway with all the snow we have been getting


----------



## dadsgt (Dec 14, 2016)

This HS520 has a Type Code, or series A, AA, AAA, AS, and ASA following the 520, so you might want to verify which one you have, and focus on that to see if it has a Tube to the Air Cleaner or Carburetor ?

Where would I find these letters??? I thought mine was a 520A


----------

